# Difficulty Reading Posts



## Gary Petts (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I am a very new user, with only a few posts and find your site incredibly informative. I don't want to be seen as a whinger, but I am having real difficulty reading posts, due to the light text on a coloured background. Even with reading/computer glasses, I am really struggling. I am a Chrome user but I've also tried Microsoft Edge and same problem. Is there any settings or apps available that can make reading easier for those of us who are optically challenged?

P.S. It is not my equipment, I have very high end hardware, including top end graphics card and use the same PC for Photo and Video Editing across 2 x calibrated widescreen monitors.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2018)

Not sure what light text/coloured background you have. I have this one.....





​...or this one...




​...change on the bottom left of the page. I prefer the lower as the top is too bright for me

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gary Petts (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks so much fubar57 for pointing out how to change the view.

I have tried both and still have the same problem. I am not sure how well this will show up, but this is the best I can get currently:






With both views, I seem to have a contrast issue with the text looking quite washed out.

I have tried to adjust font clarity in Chrome but there does seem to be an ongoing reported issue with darkness of fonts anyway. Microsoft Edge seems much the same and Firefox is a little better. I have also tried to adjust the Clear Type fonts for both monitors in Windows 10. but that makes little difference. Looks like I will need to keep working on this


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2018)

Wow, that is bizarre. Time for the big guns to step in 

 Marcel


 Wurger


 horseUSA


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi 

 Gary Petts
, That's quite bizarre indeed as I've never seen that before. Still I think must be some setting on your computer as others don't seem to have that problem. But at this moment I've got no clue where to search for that as you have it in different browsers. So it's not browser related 
As a stopgapp you could use the readerview mode in Firefox which could help to at least read the stuff. I know it's not convenient, but I don't know what else we could do at the moment.

edit: on looking again at your screenshot, it still appears to me that you've got different fonts from what I have. Maybe you could make a userContent css where you specify a different font?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2018)

Just noticed that the font is different in his screen shot.I just changed my font to Courier New and it does look a little lighter but not as light as Gary's wwwwww. The font doesn't seem to match the eight that are included in the forum


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 7, 2018)

Is this the only site you have font issues one?
If you try the site on a different computer or device (phone/tablet) does the same issue appear?

This is an odd one, that as 

 Marcel
said it's something with your setup. You're the first to bring up the issue.
Could you attach a screenshot from microsoft edge or firefox so I can see what they exhibit.

I enabled the default style. Give that a try to see if it still has font issues. Default Style


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 7, 2018)

Also are you on the latest version of chrome or other browsers?
What web browser are you using? Is it up to date?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2018)

Having the top end hardware doesn't mean it is not the problem with the stuff there. To begin with I would suggest checking on the screen brightness and contrast. It seems you have to make your screen a little bit darker. It is possible the setings of your graphic card need to be adjusted. Please check on the temperature of colours on the screen. Secondly please check on the font used by your windows and net browser.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2018)

Man, that would drive me nuts too.


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 7, 2018)

I've not visited the forum since it had a revamp, just a post to see what mine is like! 

Typing in the box I can easily see me writing 

Took me ages to remember my login details........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2018)

Never noticed this issue before. Does it happen with both themes on the forum. Seems like a font / contrast issue but not sure how to fix.


----------



## Gary Petts (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks guys for your assistance, during this frustrating period.

In brief, to answer your questions:

1, Chrome, Firefox, Microsoft Edge were all the latest versions and all had the same problem.
2. Both widescreen monitors are fairly new and are calibrated with a Datacolor Spyder for photo editing and printing, i.e "WYSIWYG" (What You See is What you Get). From the calibration, viewing of the end result by eye and test prints, it is assumed that the brightness and contrast and colour calibration are about as close as I am going to get them.
3. Graphics Card was up to date with latest drivers.
4. I subscribe to a number of forums and spend a lot of time on the internet and no problems with any other site or forum.
5. I had my annual eye test yesterday and ruled out things like macular degeneration.

Horse, you are a legend. Whatever magic you conjured up with the "Default Style" worked a treat! I can now see things clearly. Thank you so much.

Cheers, Gary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 13, 2018)

Gary Petts
I tweaked the other styles fonts. Please try them and let me know if it still has issues.

david

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gary Petts (Dec 13, 2018)

Excellent!!!

All views now work fine. You can see below an example of the before and after shots.

Thanks again,

Gary

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reply and pointing out this edge case. I will disable the default theme, which doesn't contain site specific mods. 
Glad it is back working!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

